# Anyone used the Shimano Stradic CI4?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry to those that have read about this in a few posts of mine. I just think this thing is a beauty and was wondering what you guys think! So I love my Pfluegers for their light weight properties. One thing I dont like about them is the "T" type handles. The Pfluegers are light and pretty strong but the Shimanos I have used are bullet-proof and sealed up tight.

I have been waiting on Shimano to get into the game on the light weight game. Well they have and they much exceeded my expectations! I really want one of these. Everything I have read about them says that they are tough as nails, casts a mile (beveled spool shoots line), weighs an ounce less than my Supreme XT and almost four ounces less than other shimanos I have owned!!! And they look amazing!
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewchimanostradicci4.html
















Price is high but its just donating plasma five times. :mrgreen: 
http://www.cabelas.com:80/cabelas/en/te ... rm1&Go.x=0


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Price is high but its just donating plasma five times.


Don't you mean "sell"? If you were to donate, you wouldn't get anything for your plasma.

Fishrmn


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

True, sell... Totally worth it.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

If ya aint scared ... might can save a few dollars on it ....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270536724060

Seller doesn't have a lot of sales - bad
Been a member for over a year - good
reviews all positive - good

2 outa 3 aint bad - Meatloaf :mrgreen:

(Nor-tah, at this price you're past the halfway mark! :wink: )


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i held one a cabelas the other day and i dont love the handle, but i guess im just used to my xt and my stradic Mg, that have the t handles.

btw-at the current rate, you will have to donate 8 times... 4 weeks... :wink: but that is doable. i done it for 6 months!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Go big or go home. Get the Stella!! :shock: 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... stid=34381


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

A Stella weighs more than an ounce more for tripple the price! :shock: I talked my wife into letting me use our state tax return on it! :mrgreen: So I have the cash... I would buy it on ebay but then if it breaks I cant take it back. Plus I have 80 bucks to cabelas in points and gift cards that I cant use on ebay. I will go mess with it this weekend and see if I like it in person. More to come... 

PS did you guys check out the tackletour review!!?? Lots-o-eyecandy :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are freaking nuts!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:mrgreen: Not like buying an orvis rod, sharkskin line, Simms waders, Orvis Boots, fuel for a deisle, a boat, on and on and on.... we are addicted.. its better than drugs. :lol: :lol: I'll let you hold my shimano setup on the mountain. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its a sign!
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/galle ... 10?photo=3
May pair it with this??!! 8) 
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/galle ... 10?photo=8


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just what rod are you going to compliment that Shimano with Nor-tah ?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry Man, I cannot fish with a guy with a pink rod :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Sorry Man, I cannot fish with a guy with a pink rod :lol:


You gonna let him talk to you like that Nor-tah !!???? :?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahaha! I'm going to put it on my Shimano Crucial. If I had unlimited funds I would buy a Shimano Cumara but I just cant swing a 400 dollar spinning combo. Maybe mr Pez Gallo will sell me his Cumara??


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I tell you what though, my wifes little pink and purple rod is a big fish magnet!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, Mabey I was mistaking, but when I clicked on the link where you said you were gonna attach it to.... It brought up a St. Croix APS68MXF. Its a pink rod, that is —“the most advanced rods ever developed for women who take their tackle as seriously as their fishing,” ....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hence the 8) should have done a :mrgreen: I was playing. It would be funny to spend all that money on that sweet reel and put it on a pink bass rod with the trigger grip and everything! :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, Gotcha now!!! :mrgreen: . ****, I was hoping I was gonna be able to make fun of you out on the river this summer!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This bow was caught on the pink wonder. I put the other rod there to throw people off my secret. :lol: 








So was this one, you can see it in the background.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So when you are ready to sell your used set ups come see me kyle. A man with a baby on the way and fishes with a 40 dollar shimano and ugly stick would think your old gear is PRUDY!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want to catch those brookies on jigs this year you will need a different rod. I'm telling you, its night and day. Cabelas makes a rod called a tourney trail that would work. Or a shimano clarus. Sportsmans has a 6'2" medium that would work great.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... .jsp.form1
All my gear is still good man, I just need more! haha


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So anyone else seen these?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Man going to try this 1 more tome- 3 posts and nothing shows up.
Used to be a Shimano guy-- now I'm a Okuma ( top of their line series reels ) guy.
Brookie jig fishing- I have an Alumina reel with a Berkley 6ft lightning rod----- really is about as sweet as it gets- except for maybe one of Okuma's Vseries reels. I do not like Okuma's low priced reels but once you step up to the next tier it's **** nice.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pack. I will have to look at those. Ebay has em pretty cheap. Next time you are at sportsmans you should put a pflueger supreme size 30 on a 6'8" shimano crucial with the drop shot handle. The whole setup weighs about *12 ounces* but held up to wipers, carp, and big trout last year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice pack. I will have to look at those. Ebay has em pretty cheap. Next time you are at sportsmans you should put a pflueger supreme size 30 on a 6'8" shimano crucial with the drop shot handle. The whole setup weighs about *12 ounces* but held up to wipers, carp, and big trout last year.


 I'll have to take a look at those-- last year in Florida for Sea Trout and Jacks and on Lake Eire for Walleyes and smallmouth I used the set ups I talked about. Really were very nice- not 12 0z's but then my beers aren't even that light.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:mrgreen: Chris we still need to float that river in Idaho.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The time is coming- unless this global warming brings a bunch more snow and cold.
I hear that the Idaho Satchquach saw it's shadow and it will be another 6 months of winter------
never mind it was Nancy P who saw her shadow and it's 6 months more of depression. We're still going.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> If you want to catch those brookies on jigs this year you will need a different rod. I'm telling you, its night and day. Cabelas makes a rod called a tourney trail that would work. Or a shimano clarus. Sportsmans has a 6'2" medium that would work great.
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... .jsp.form1
> All my gear is still good man, I just need more! haha


The Clarus is pretty decent I have 2. the 6'2" and the 7'er. they were the most $ i've ever shelled out for a spinning rod until, I held the crucial (thanks Nor-tah!) I probably shouldn't hold that stradic when you get it. I'm already in the dog house :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, nice! You can thank Pez Gallo for getting into the high end shimano rods! I am still drooling over this Cumara and its been a year since I held it!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I aint selling my cumara.

But I might sell one of my crucials when I get one of these... You know a rod is light when they weigh it in grams.  The ML is 96 grams. They say if you match the stratic ci4 loaded with line with one of these, your set up will weigh less than 10 ounces.

http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Shimano ... 5m-rod.htm


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow dude, never even heard of that. Looks amazing!! Get one and let me just touch it. haha I may be interested in a crucial or even one of the 7 footers you let me fish last year. Let me know. I'll have the stradic in a a week or two when we get out tax return. Dude that cumulus would not balance out with anything except maybe the stradic 1000.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

And the stradic would match that thing PERFECTLY!!! Those Smallies in lake x are in trouble!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> And the stradic would match that thing PERFECTLY!!! Those Smallies in lake x are in trouble!!


Only $600 for that set up. But I bet I would catch 8% more fish! 

I was actually just thinking that an early April Sand Hallow/Quail Creek trip might be in order.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would love to join you for that. Let me know as you decide dates. I remember those toads you were catching last year! I need a drop shot lesson too..


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*I too been eyeing the CI4. I got a couple of Stradic 2500FI's and luv them. I'm thinking of matching a CI4 with a 6'6 GLX medium. I don't have one, but I like the weight of the St Croix Mojo rods too. I just can't a rod I like to dropshot with. Last year, I used a Powell med 703. it did fine, yet there needs to be that little extra.... you know*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah those powell rods are nice. I dont love the the grips on them but I like the weight. I am ordering the reel tomorrow. If I could have my way I would pair it with the 6'8" Cumara but the Crucial will have to do. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

tomegun said:


> *I too been eyeing the CI4. I got a couple of Stradic 2500FI's and luv them. I'm thinking of matching a CI4 with a 6'6 GLX medium. I don't have one, but I like the weight of the St Croix Mojo rods too. I just can't a rod I like to dropshot with. Last year, I used a Powell med 703. it did fine, yet there needs to be that little extra.... you know*


That GLX drop shot rod is really nice. I'd like to compare that rod with a cumulus.

We need to fish this spring. I'll let you try out my cumara and see if you like it.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*I could arrange that. My Loomis is just a regular 782 medium. I've been dropshotting with too heavy a weight, 1/4 oz. I do have a 6'10 baitcasting dropshot rod(I forget about it sometimes.) I need to sell off some rods and reels before I get the new Stradic.*


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks freaking awesome! I currently rock a Shimano (Sahara) and have been happy with it so far.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... jsp.form23

Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pulled the trigger!!! Couldnt be happier. Paired with the Crucial it is LIGHT LIGHT LIGHT!! Pics are bad due to flash and indoor lighting. I promise some pics with fish soon enough. 8)


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow. Jealous. Very jealous.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Pez Gallo said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":1ofgtbty]And the stradic would match that thing PERFECTLY!!! Those Smallies in lake x are in trouble!!


Only $600 for that set up. But I bet I would catch 8% more fish! 

I was actually just thinking that an early April Sand Hallow/Quail Creek trip might be in order.[/quote:1ofgtbty]

I just bought a new fish finder off of ebay and installed on my boat. I am also bidding on a 56lb thrust trolling motor so anytime any of you are down this way (Sand Hollow / Quail) I would love to run out and test my new toys... 8)

Nice going Nor-tah with new reel. It is sweet lookin... I guess I shouldn't extend and always put in for my tax refund until October. Of course that might mean a new set up come fall fishing.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, the pics dont do it justice!! Its not grey at all in real life. Looks dark and sweet!! Cant wait to catch some on it!! May hit a river tomorrow. 8)

TG, I would love to fish down there with you!! I'll be in touch about that. Maybe mid June make a day run down.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks good bro! What was the final damages? You want to roll tomorrow? (I might be free, call or text me)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet! Your ice fishing skills bought you that nice setup... Hope you can still slum with me seeing as I just stepped up to a clarius and pfluger presidential and I think that rig is light. Very nice setup!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!. i was down at cabela's last night holding that motha. It is nice. Not sure I like the handle grip, but it is SMOOTH. Guy at the counter probrably thought I was nuts. I just sat there reeling it for about 10 mins drooling all over it. :lol: BTW, the handle is on the wrong side!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Tigru-Text me and let me know if that works for you.
Orvis-Your set up is perfect. I am just a gear *****.
Stevo- :lol: I could never reel right handed!! I actually really like the handle now! Once you get the paper out of it and tighten it down its awesome!!

One thing to mention. All ads for this reel says its 7.0 ounces even. The box has it as 7.1. The pflueger supreme is 7.4 so its virtually the same weight. Mines just lighter. :mrgreen:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Kyle are you going to get some premium Eagle Claw 12# line to spool on that sweet reel? Just kidding you pal I know you'll put quality 4# on it. Hopefully P-line if you want to compliment that fine piece of equipment!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You know it BG1!!! I spooled it tonight. I wanted to put some blood red powerpro for a backing and fill the rest of the spool with 4 pound p line. But SW didnt have it. The p line is so translucent that a colored backing will show through and look like you line is glowing. Used white backing and 150 yards of the p line. I am DYING to go throw jigs, drop shot, and just break it in!!


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*I just got mine. I can't contain myself. Colored backing interesting, I'll have to see what I got.*


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmm, that reel looks like something I could put to good use on my finesse rods. Let us know how you like it after a few trips. The cost is steep, but since my years planned big ticket purchase was kaboshed by Hb141, I have a little more to spend for bassin than I expected.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I love it so far!!! Been on three trips and its smooth, light, and the drag is amazing!!


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*I'm gonna test drive it tomorrow. Put 6lb flurocarbon on it. Time to dropshot some big browns at Lake X, maybe even a smallie.*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

tomegun said:


> *I'm gonna test drive it tomorrow. Put 6lb flurocarbon on it. Time to dropshot some big browns at Lake X, maybe even a smallie.*


Good luck tomegun!! I got a few bows with mine today!


----------

